# What was this BBC series on Ancient Egypt?



## Brian G Turner (Feb 7, 2021)

I remember quite a few years ago the BBC did a series in which ordinary events in Ancient Egypt were brought to life through dramatizations. I think there may have only been 3 episodes. One was about the life of a scribe.

I'd like to get it on DVD, but I'm struggling to find anything about this. Anyone any pointers?


----------



## Pyan (Feb 7, 2021)

Life and Death in the Valley of the Kings (TV Mini-Series 2013– ) - IMDb ?

Or (more likely):

John Romer - Ancient Lives 1 of 4 - YouTube


----------



## paranoid marvin (Feb 7, 2021)

Another possibility is the BBC tv series simply called 'Egypt'. One of the episodes was about an eccentric explorer called The Great Belzoni, a rare tv appearance for Matthew Kelly. From what I remember it was quite an enjoyable, informative show.


----------



## Finch (Feb 7, 2021)

pyan said:


> Or (more likely):
> 
> John Romer - Ancient Lives 1 of 4 - YouTube


I don't know if this is the one, But I do remember Romer's  Egypt.  It's a  sympathetic personal view of history and the people of the time. It makes you realise how much in common we have with our ancestors.  Thanks for the link, I'm looking forward to watching it again.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Feb 7, 2021)

It wasn't a normal documentary, more a dramatization - perhaps with a narrator. It was probably late 1990's early 2000's, but I'm struggling to find it.


----------



## Venusian Broon (Feb 7, 2021)

I remember watching a dramatisation of a legal case that they took from the original papyrus of court documents - it involved two sisters? around the time of the ptolemy. I think the program was probably C4. I tried looking in Youtube for it but here's sooo much Egyptian stuff!

Also there was another that sticks in my mind, which was fictional but based on evidence, on two brothers or friends who get drafted to help construct the great pyramids - essentially just a program that explained current ideas on how the pyramids were made.

I have vague memories of them being a bit like this one:






So essentially a narrator (Theodan from the sounds of it!) and a dramatisation of the events.


Doing a bit more digging about: Ancient Egyptians 2-Disc Special Edition DVD 2003: Amazon.co.uk: Ron Fehmiu, Jeremy Sisto, Alain Aswani, Bernard Hill, Peter Greenhalgh, Tony Mitchell, Catherine Fletcher, Mark Gravil, Ron Fehmiu, Jeremy Sisto: DVD & Blu-ray

As part of the review it has one of the stories as "destitute twin girls struggling to survive in an unforgiving world" So this series is likely to be the first one I was thinking about.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Feb 8, 2021)

Excellent! Many thanks - that looks like the one! My mistake for thinking it was the BBC. Anyway, now on my wishlist for later this year...


----------

